# Late report 25 Aug WAHOOOO



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Only result from trip 25 Aug. Got this one before all lines were out and then nada rest of day. Think it was too calm!! (well if I can ever learn to post a picture- Nathan's instructions didn't work!! sorry):cursing: Finally!!!!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

go back to edit your post, scroll down and there should be additional options and a little area you can click that says "manage attachments", if you click on that it should bring up a pop up where you can upload pics to attach hope that helps

if it doesnt have all that click where it says go advanced next to save


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I have tried using the manage attachments and the "paper clip" method several times and I get "attachment failed to load" message every time from both ways. Any other ideas??


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

it did that for me for some odd reason too, i added an album in the photo section, at the top of the page youll see "home" "quick waves" "photos" etc, click photos, then the next page click add album, once youve created that album you can try uploading photos to it and if they successfully upload you can go to the album and right click on the photo and select copy image address, then reply to this thread and where you see the little toolbar above the textbox theres the font options and stuff theres a little button that looks like a mountain with a sunset over it looking thing that lets you add an image, and you can paste the url you copied to it and it will post it, hope thats not too confusing , thats how i have posted pics when the attachment didnt work


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

whereabouts were you marlin chaser?


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

We were in about 340' of water just after crossing what I call the SW edge; ie the closest point to Pensacola that you can hit 300'.We were heading about 160 to get to deeper water and then we were going to head south. Had got the outriggers set, the dredge and teaser set along with the starboard short and before I could get the port short even in the water, the starboard short reel started shedding line like a freight train. Hit a blue/white Islander with a ballyhoo.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i see you got the pic to work. nice one there looked like a fun fish to catch, bet it fought like a bat out of hell... better than none eh?


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice Pic. Thanks for the info. We're heading out tonight to give it a try


----------

